# Lowered My Car And Now Mad Problems!!



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

I just put Ground controls on my car and finally adjusted them to where the wheels dont rub. Rides very harsh with the 375lb fron and 300 lb/ft springs. Car is droped about 1.5in. PROBLEMS,

Squelling when reversing
Thunking sounds which turned out to be a warped rotor.......rotor was machined sound went away.....1 week later sound it returning. Ocasionaly Metal on metal screeching sound whille driving (like a really worn down pad) sound comes and goes. Could very well be a worn brake pad but @ 20k miles?!?!?! 


My nissan dealer SUCKS they saw a CAI and said that was why my car made weird noises........


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Wow.. I was just considering getting my car lowered. Has anyone else had these kinds of problems? Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

umm......you're going to have a harsh ride when you drop on stock dampers. sounds to me like your coilovers are either bouncing around, or other stuff is loose.

Lowering isn't bad in general. I have progress springs and have had zero problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

my bro has a 99 protege and he has ground controls, and has had a lot of problems with it. i just think that ground control isn't a good idea for lowering your car, it's nice that you can adjust the height but the trade offs (so many problems) don't even out! you should go with something other than ground controls, in my opinion of course! i know that i would!


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*Ground Controls*

U wouldnt say the ground controls are bad at all. I had them on my talon awd with 500lb/ft front and 350lb/ft rear i also had GAB shocks. While i still do indeed have stock shocks they are pretty damn stiff for stockers. I cant really complain about the rebound as the ride isnt too bouncy. My complaint is that the car feels less responsive than it did stock. sure it seems to grip the corners a little better at least but i just dosent have much feel. Maybe when i had to loosen the stock tower strut bar to get it off i didnt make it tight enough and its flexing. I am just going to buy an aftermarket strut brace that dosent have joints to rule this out. I buted a bolt of of the upper mount but i dont see how that would affect the ride. I am also comparing this car to my tallon AWD which has 4 wheel independent suspension vs a beam in the back of the sentra. Would one tune a car like the SpecV (front independent, rear beam/solid axel) differently than a car of 4 wheel independent suspension????? Is it more important to think about things like sway bars in the rear?? Less important?? Advice??


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*Ground Control*

For the record The quality of the Ground control product itself is top notch.......... I had a 2g awd talon with progressive springs, H&R springs and suspension techniqes before i had ground controls and they all sucked. Someone mentioned they had progressive springs and they liked them. GUess it really just matters the car and who you talk to.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

> Thunking sounds which turned out to be a warped rotor.......rotor was machined sound went away.....1 week later sound it returning. Ocasionaly Metal on metal screeching sound whille driving (like a really worn down pad) sound comes and goes.



mine did something similar turned out to be a warped front hub.
took two sets of front pads and two sets of rotors. before the techs at the nissan dealer to figure it out.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

LOSES
You lose suspension travel. You lose ride comfort. You lose performance. You have crazy noises coming from your car that you've never heard before.

GAINS
You gain looks (VERY nice). You gain a little better take offs. You gain in some cases NOT all better cornering ability.

You decide and weigh your options.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello all, I have a set of eibach pro springs on my 02 spec. Did all the work myself, very easy and fast. The only thing that happened to me was the I bent the gaurds behind the rotors and they were squealing. It took about a month for the s[prings to settle but now it handles awesome and precise. The sentra has very little travel to begin with if you lower it to much you ruin the whole thing


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I did my setup too. make sure everything is tight! Did u get aftermarket shocks as well??


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*shocks*

I wish i could afford aftermarket shocks!! I just have stock ones. Id get GABS if i could. I had them on 2 other cars and they rule...ULTRA stiff and adjustable!!!!!! As soon as i get some free time im going to raise mt SpecV back up to around .25-.50in from stock. My tires are too big to lower it cause they rub under hard turning......and if I cant turn hard whats the point?! Anyone do anything else for there suspension other than just springs????


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: shocks*



Cableguykj said:


> *I wish i could afford aftermarket shocks!! I just have stock ones. Id get GABS if i could. I had them on 2 other cars and they rule...ULTRA stiff and adjustable!!!!!! As soon as i get some free time im going to raise mt SpecV back up to around .25-.50in from stock. My tires are too big to lower it cause they rub under hard turning......and if I cant turn hard whats the point?! Anyone do anything else for there suspension other than just springs???? *


 i put spec-v dampers on my ride with the progress springs. didnt put bumpstops in, but havent had a problem with bottoming out yet either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

No, I kept the original shocks just changed the springs and did not cut or remove the bump stops. The car does not bottom out even with a full load. It also has a perfect gap front and rear between the tire and the wheel wells. I'll post a pic soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

i have a 2001 sentra se and i put a set of sprint springs on mine. they gave me a 2 in. drop and the only thing i dont like is that it rides rough, and besides i know it will be cause noone makes any shocks for it.


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

The B15 chassis has VERY limited travel in the first place. None of the stock setups can really handle any more than a 1" drop, and only that if the spring rates are much higher than anything out to date. Don't plan on that. Plus the shocks will be overpowered anyways, causing bounce and eventually wearing them out. That, plus the shocks are getting destroyed by bottoming out... not a good plan.

If you are the type who likes to do things right and get everything you want out of your suspension... get coilovers. They have shortened struts (well, full coilover setups... so you don't bottom shocks) and allow for ride height adjustment. The GC's are a fine choice, but I'd use them on B13 rear KYB AGX'en in the front and B14 rear KYB's in the rear. Then do the "duct tape and silicone" trick that Kojima did. Should alleviate _most_ clunks, rattles, squeaks, etc. 

You have to understand that GC's are good products, but all in all... a "true" full coilover suspension is the best bet for a perfectionist.


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*Agree*

I totally agree with you. But not everyone has the $$ for a full coilover set up. DO you know if shocks/struts from a b14 or B13 chasis can be made to fit a b15? I would imagine the rear could but not sure about the front.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Agree*



Cableguykj said:


> *I totally agree with you. But not everyone has the $$ for a full coilover set up. DO you know if shocks/struts from a b14 or B13 chasis can be made to fit a b15? I would imagine the rear could but not sure about the front. *


According to Mike Kojima, B14 fronts and B13 rears will fit with minor modifications. Let me see if I can find a thread that talks more in detail about it.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

_Originally written in the Sentra.net Kojima's Garage:

There is a reasonable solution though if you want a better performing suspension for your B15. The KYB AGX shocks from a B14 will bolt into your B15. Better yet is to use the front shocks from a B13 and the rear from a B14. This will give you a bit more front wheel travel. This has been confirmed by us as we obtained some B14 AGX shocks and did a test fit on a B15. The problem is that the spring seats on the shocks themselves are different so no off the shelf spring will work with this combination. That is fine because we want something a little stiffer than the standard Pro-Kit springs anyway.

The solution is to get a GC B14 coil over spring kit with stiffer springs to accommodate the B15's higher weight. We suggest 350-in/lb front and 350-in/lbs rear. The B15 likes a stiffer rear spring than other Sentras probably due to the longer wheelbase. With a 350-lb rear spring the car rotates fairly well and understeer is considerably reduced. This will go a long way to improving the handling of your B15 Sentra. As a pluse, the ride is still pretty decent even with these fairly stiff springs._

Sorry I got the applications mixed up in my previous post.  There's more information at:

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

i have the b14 ground controls on my stock struts w/375 rates front and rear and it rides fine, suprisingly. no noises or anything and i have it lowered about 2-2.5 inches. my passenger wheel does rub a lil bit when the wheel is cut the whole way to the left, but nothing major. the only way u will have problems is if u dont install them properly, but thats it. so have a professional do it if u dont know what you are doing. oh and dont use the supplied o-rings that are used to keep the sleeve snug around the strut. use tape as that is what i did and it works great. i did it on my sentra and my accord and i've had them on my accord for roughly 3 years and no problems. only problem i had with my accord is they have urethene cushing spring caps that goes between the top of the spring and the actual mount and one ripped, but no biggie that why u have a warranty.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i cant believe the b15 also doesnt have a lot of suspension travel, what about the se-r specv (2002)


----------

